# No option to "Edit in other Application"



## slmc (Jul 6, 2012)

In the Develop Module under "Photo...Edit in" (Lightroom 4.1), I have the option to edit in Photoshop Elements 10 and Nik Define 2, but I have no drop down "Edit in other Application" to add additional external editing options. It is not just grayed out, it is just not an option at all.  Thank you for your help!


----------



## Hal P Anderson (Jul 6, 2012)

Welcome!

Go to Edit->Preferences/External editing and add your editor there.

Hal


----------



## slmc (Jul 6, 2012)

When I tried to choose another editor, it just substituted that 3rd editor for the previous one (Photoshop Elements), and then Photoshop Elements no longer showed up as an external editor.  I'm thinking that I need the drop down "edit in other application" to be able to enter a third editor, but I don't have that option.


----------



## Jim Wilde (Jul 6, 2012)

You can have multiple "Additional External Editors". Simply use "Choose" to select your additional editor, change settings as appropriate, then use the drop down arrow to select "Save Current Settings as New Preset".....then it should appear in the right-click context menu *in addition to *the existing options.


----------



## slmc (Jul 7, 2012)

Thank you, Jim!  I was just able to add another external editor using your directions and screenshot (very helpful).


----------

